# 322 O''Day to Bahamas



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

I have a 1987 322 Oday and it is in very good condition. I sail it mainly around the Chesapeak bay area. I want to make a trip to the Bahamas in May 2004. I was wondering what I should do to make the boat safer for the trip of should I just get a blue water boat. Not sure if replacing the rigging etc is worth the expense or just move up now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

Been to the Bahamas for the last three winters and if your boat is safe enough for the Cheasapeake you are probably good for the Bahamas.

My usual route had been down the ICW between Norfolk and Beaufort NC and then offshore to Fernandina Beach... and then ICW to Vero Beach for re-provisioning... then Ft Pierce to the Little Bahamas Banks and on to the Abacos... from the Abacos you can sail to 
Eluthera''s and the Exuma''s.

If you are not an offshore person take the ICW all the way down and then make a one day sail from Ft Pierce to the Bahamas... wait for a good weather window and the crossing is an easy sail.

Your main considerations are fuel, water and refrigeration... if your fuel and water capacities are low you can make due with jerry jugs and you can get by without refrigeration depending on your life style.

Be sure to take a serious anchor, chain and rode.


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

Although I don''t think of an O''Day as an offshore boat ( I Own and LOVE my O''Day 22 and have sailed on an O''Day 30) they are robust boats that can take a beating (as you probably know)

but FYI...I have read numerous accounts of O''Day 25''s making the trip to the bahamas. I have also known someone who made the trip with an O''Day 272 and they had no problem as long as the weather cooperated.

I think that you should be fine if you prepare, wait for good weather and be careful... my $.02


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

Booher,

I''ve sailed my 26 footer offshore on several trips.One of those trips was to the Bahamas. All the offshore trips I''ve made with her were during the Spring, when weather is much more predictable. If crossing the stream during the winter months, the windows of opportunity are fewer. From what I''ve seen while aboard others boats,if you get caught out in bad weather while crossing the stream, it''s very similar to a giant washing machine on agitator cycle.Since smaller boats typically travel slower than larger ones, I believe it''s very important to be realistic in your estimation of how long it will take you to cross.On my boat, I have an inboard diesel, but I also mounted a outboard stern bracket.If I need to speed things up, I''ll use the outboard off my dink as some additonal power to get on across.I think the main thing is to make sure your boat is equipped with necessary safety gear,go with a good weather window,leave early enough to make landfall during daylight,and follow good navigation practices religiously. If you do those things, you''ll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

Thanks for all the advice. Im not going until May June time frame. I am looking forward to the trip.


----------



## RLK (Dec 1, 2001)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

Planning is the key to crossing to the Bahamas. I have a web site for the first time cruiser at http://members.tripod.com/capkool

From the author of four books on boat refrigeration.
http://www.kollmann-marine.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

I''m making the same trip from the upper Chesapeake, leaving April 1 on my Bristol 32''. I''ll be back June 1st. Good Luck


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

Booher:

Gosh, I thought you were getting some helpful, appropriate advice...until you thru us the curve ball on the timing of your trip. Leaving the Mid-Atlantic States for the Bahamas in mid/late May, all of sudden I think of things like bug screens, wind scoops and good cockpit protection, let alone hydration habits, before you even reach the FL border.

And then a crossing sometime in June or July...? That raises a very different set of issues related to wx monitoring, storm anchoring plans, accummulating reliable information on the few decent anchorages where riding out a hurricane is something you''d even consider, and a few related fun topics. Folks summer in the Bahamas, despite the heat, bugs and storm season threats, but choosing that time frame for a first-time island visit is loading the dice a bit if you''re looking for relaxation and an openended itinerary.

Consequently, I''d offer the following list - a bit different from the other comments:
1. Reliable weather monitoring (don''t count on using VHF) of multiple sources (WxFax & SSB)
2. Savvy understanding of how to use the wx f''casts, wx graphics products you pull down
3. Somewhat extreme storm anchoring gear and a storm anchoring plan (assume a major wind shift with storm force conditions on both sides of it)
4. Solid understanding about which hurricane holes you will want to stay within 1-2 days of reaching...and how satisfied you will be with the impact of these constraints on your overall cruising goals
5. For the sites ID''d above, what your own personal plans are once the storm anchoring is completed - stay on the boat? or where can you go, if that isn''t your idea of a ''growth experience'' <g>

Sorry to sound negative, but better you think ''worst case'' given the consequences - and probability - of storms during summer in the islands. Good luck, too.

Jack


----------



## russ325 (Jul 7, 2000)

*322 O''''Day to Bahamas*

I used to own an O''Day 322 so I know the boat. They are great boats - however as another post has indicated - water & fuel & refrigeration are key. The 322 has very little of either one of these three. I had to add an extra fuel tank, water tank and a refrigerator to mine. Depending on where you go in the Bahamas the services can be very limited and far between.

The weather is always risky regardless of the boat - just watch your windows of opportunity.


----------



## capt13 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Did you ever take your trip?*

I know it's 6 years later now. I was wondering if you ever made your trip to the Bahamas? I was wondering cause I am going to buy a 322 to live aboard. I wanted to know if it was hard getting across the gulf stream with the boat? and how did the 322 handle? thanks capt. Mike


----------

